# Question for Hoyt staff shooters.



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

Looking at buying a Maxis 35 for my next hunting bow. I am doing some reference research and I am looking for solid advice from top shooters who have actually shot this bow in many different set up combinations.

Typically I would set up a 67-70lb bow @ 29.5" draw, shoot 3-60 ACCs with 85 grain broaheads, fletched with NAP quickspin Hunters/Blazers if clearance is not an issue.
I would like to bump up my weight on my arrow to 440-480 grains and try to keep my speed close 300 or better.
Staff shooters, seriously, can this bow achieve this?

The Toad.


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

Staff shooters/pros:

On the other thread same question is posed to the Bowtech guys. I have not gotten any replies as to any experience with any set-ups. Is it too soon to have set-ups from these bows?

I am trying to narrow my choice between the two bows, I make that very well known, or so I thought. I am looking at the Bowtech Destroyer 340 and the Hoyt Maxxis 35. AT is one avenue of research, ultimatley I will have to shoot both bows side by side to decide. As I posted my concerns with the bowtech on the other thread I will do like wise here for the Hoyt.

Price is number one...really guys????$900 for a bow.....
Then accessories, wow for a bow that costs what it does the company makes a sorry attempt at building quality and innovative componets to hang from the bow. (MY OPINION)
Granted there are far better accessories to hang, I do like the competitions drive to make accessories as innovative and usefull as their bows.

Yes, I am nit picking the he!! out of this, but for the price, and in these times I feel we all should.

If I offend any shooters......not sure.....hope this does not offend someone who is getting paid to shoot a bow or someone who does not have to pay full price for one????? Just me.

The Toad.


----------



## scottstjohn62 (Aug 28, 2006)

*both bows*

I have shot both the maxis and the ds340 and 350. Personally I like the feel of the maxis. I am not sure what speeds you will get. I do know that the ones we have been shooting are ~5 fps or more above what hoyt says they IBO at. With a 440 grn arrow, 29.5 and 70 lbs you will be close. The bowtechs on the other hand have been shooting a little bit slower then what they say the IBO is. They are still smoking fast, but just slower out of the box. Both bows are super quiet and very dead in your hand. The draw cycle on the maxis is a little nicer. I would go shoot both of them like you said. Another one to check out is the alphaburner. I know it is a 6" bh, but with the string suppressor it shoots like a 7". It has been above IBO as well. Good luck!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

The Hoyt Maxxis 35 , is very smooth, well balanced( points itself) , dead in the hand, very forgiving and accurate! Try it you will like it!


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

loadtoad said:


> Looking at buying a Maxis 35 for my next hunting bow. I am doing some reference research and I am looking for solid advice from top shooters who have actually shot this bow in many different set up combinations.
> 
> Typically I would set up a 67-70lb bow @ 29.5" draw, shoot 3-60 ACCs with 85 grain broaheads, fletched with NAP quickspin Hunters/Blazers if clearance is not an issue.
> I would like to bump up my weight on my arrow to 440-480 grains and try to keep my speed close 300 or better.
> ...



Mine at 28" 67 pounds 440 grain arrow spits em out at 276 fps. Id say if you pushed the weight to 70 with the extra 1.5" of draw you'd be right there on the 300 mark. It's super quiet and easy to shoot.


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks kkromer,

I appreciate your post on your set-up! Anybody else have set-ups to post yet?
The toad


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

All that I can offer you at this point is that I just picked up 2 Maxxis 35's. They are set up identically as my AM35's were (same DL, DW, peep, rest, stab, arrows,etc.) I haven't run them thru a chrono yet due to waiting for new strings and waiting for my left shoulder to heal (that's a whole other story....:darkbeer. But, shooting 60# with a 28" DL and 380 gr ACC's, I was getting 277-279 fps out of my AM35's. I gotta believe that my Maxxis 35's will be at least that. Th Maxxis 35 that I shot prior to buying mine shot every bit as well as my AM's, with the addition of seeming to hold on target just a bit better and absolutely zero felt anything at the shot.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

My dad ha been stuck with the same decision for the past few weeks and after shooting them both numerous times he picked the bt ds340. It is really nice.


----------

